# Google satellite images in LR 5 really outdated



## LDS (Jan 5, 2017)

I just noticed today, while geotagging some images I shot in Como, Italy, that the satellite images shown in LR 5 are really outdated, they are images from several years ago - far before LR5 was released. I'm sure because works to modify a long stretch of the sidewalk along the lake began years ago, but among incredible ugly mistakes, they were stopped and are still not finished, LR shows the area before those works began, while Google Maps shows more or less the actual situation. The road map looks the same, though. Anybody ever noticed if this happens in LR6 too? Is Google feeding old data?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 5, 2017)

When I open maps in LR CC2017, the map has a 2017 date along the bottom right.


----------



## LDS (Jan 5, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> When I open maps in LR CC2017, the map has a 2017 date along the bottom right.



Mine too. But the image is surely outdated. The Google image too is not really "2017", Libeskind’s "Life Electric" sculpture (installed in 2015) doesn't look ready yet. Attached the LR5 view and Google maps view of the same area.

The LR5 images show the situation before 2008/2009, but is still have a 2017 copyright. Guess it's mostly for legal reasons, and it's not the real date of the image. Yet, I wonder why older images are displayed - and if it is an Adobe or Google issue. Just, it's better to not trust too much what it is shown.


----------



## retroreflection (Jan 6, 2017)

Let us start with what seems to be your underlying expectation - that Google should maintain current images of the ENTIRE PLANET FOR FREE. 
Please.

What and when they update is a bit of a mystery. In an industrial complex where I worked, there was a split across the middle of one building with years separating the image dates (because of construction projects I could figure out the day and time of the images independent of anything Google says, that was a productive distraction). I also swear that old images replaced newer ones. I can imagine plots and motivations, but it is probably just giant organization stuff.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 6, 2017)

That is strange that you are not seeing the latest Google Map. Can you post the image with the gps coordinates intact and I'll view it with LRCC 2017.


----------



## LDS (Jan 6, 2017)

retroreflection said:


> Let us start with what seems to be your underlying expectation - that Google should maintain current images of the ENTIRE PLANET FOR FREE.
> Please



You missed the point. It looks Google feeds much older images to applications using its services than the latest shown in its Maps. And in this case geotagged images are shown in a somewhat different context. But it is also true older images shown in a newer context may appear 'displaced' too. Anyway, just pointing out what is happening in my version of LR, if anybody else wonders why some geotagged images may look in the 'wrong' place.


----------



## LDS (Jan 6, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> That is strange that you are not seeing the latest Google Map. Can you post the image with the gps coordinates intact and I'll view it with LRCC 2017.



Thank you, here the image.


----------

